# Air wick motion sensor



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Dose any body know how to hack the air wick motion sensor to run a relay


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is a good idea.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The only problem I see with this is that the unit goes off on a timed basis AS WELL as motion detector.

You'd be better off buying something like this:

http://www.ryness.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?categoryID=727&category4ID=1&productID=5322

and using a 5V relay wired instead of the light bulb. You can get these down as low as $5 in places.


----------

